# Recoil spring



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Px4 9mm recoil sring plastic cap junk it did not hold spring ,are the stainless rods any good?


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow just call brettra told them about the rod problem they are sending me a new one no charge!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

HOPELESS said:


> Px4 9mm recoil sring plastic cap junk it did not hold spring ,are the stainless rods any good?


Hopeless, I've never had an issue with the stock recoil springs?


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Or you can go online to SSguiderods.com , and order a stainless steel version.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

HOPELESS said:


> Px4 9mm recoil sring plastic cap junk it did not hold spring ,are the stainless rods any good?


I have a px4 myself, just curious what I should be inspecting. 
Did the spring malfunction while firing? Did anything chip or break? 
Did the spring pop out through the end?
Can you give a little more information , it would be appreciated.
Glad you received great service. 
Did the beretta service ask for any pictures ? Or just sent out a new slide spring?
Happy New Year,


----------

